# No sticky for ml aa? who is going to fall



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

ml????????????????????????????????


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 11, 2014)

Stuck now....

I'll be there!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh yes, I shall be there.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 11, 2014)

*I*

Will be there


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 13, 2014)

What is the date? Both websites only have april info shown.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 13, 2014)

ozzmonaut said:


> What is the date? Both websites only have april info shown.




Memory Lane's Fall Swap meet is October 23-25, 2014. 24516 Third Street, Grand Rapids, OH 43522 (419) 832-3040.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

*How is the show?*

How does this show compare to AA spring show?  Do you need to be there all three days?

Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2014)

*Smaller for sure*



VR6GTiGuy said:


> How does this show compare to AA spring show?  Do you need to be there all three days?
> 
> Just wondering what to expect.




can be cold and rainy....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2014)

bike said:


> can be cold and rainy....




Yep just like the spring show weather wise! I've never been to the fall show but from what I've heard not quite the turnout of the spring show but sounds like it should still be pretty good by those that say they are going. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2014)

*Hardcore*

bike people show up so there is a chance to get something- had I not spent all my monnnies at trex and on leads from there I would be going


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

I had fun this summer but this dreadful weather makes me want to curl up and roast my nuts over a cozy fire...Jack Frost can nip me later...burrr


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll be there with a van load of goodies..........I've never been to a bad fall meet, theyve all been great......the weather  can get nasty but like Bike says theres a lot of hardcore collectors who tough it out, umbrellas and insulated coveralls......and nobody melted!.......


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 15, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

i will be there the 23 and 24 i have not bin there in the fall for a long time. but it was a real good meet like the spring one .with lots of parts and bikes good to see you will be there scott and don .lets have some pictures of parts and bikes every bodys bringing .   just bought my monark i sold 10 years a go back but still have money left for memory lane


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice ride!


----------

